# Unlocking Sempron 140



## KSpector (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there somewhere I can get detailed instructions on how to unlock a Sempron 140?  I just bought one with a Gigabyte MB that has the Advanced Clock Calibration you supposedly need, but I am not sure what really has to be changed in the bios.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 26, 2009)

ACC > AUTO 

thats it


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you just set ACC to auto and pray it works.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 26, 2009)

With the new asus bios the chances of unlocking went higher due to Unleashing Mode


----------



## KSpector (Sep 26, 2009)

*Thanks All*

I will give it a try.   And if it DOESNT work, what will happen and how do I recover??

No other BIOS changes...just go to "auto"??


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yup auto 

If it dosent work just go back in and Disable it


----------



## hat (Sep 26, 2009)

worst case scenario I can imagine is it doesn't POST... clear the cmos... unlock failed 

at least you could still clock the piss out of it


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 26, 2009)

I havent seen the failure rate for these chips, but I'm betting it is a cakewalk for the majority.


----------



## KSpector (Sep 26, 2009)

*Thanks for the Info*

One more question....I put the Sempron 140 into a Gigabyte GIGABYTE|GA-MA785GM-US2H motherboard.  Works great (I have not tried to unlock yet) but when I use the DVD optical drive, sometimes it causes the computer to reboot.  

One thought is that my power supply (320 watts) is too small.  Any thoughts?

And if I do unlock the other core, will that draw even more power and get me in trouble if the PS is not large enough????


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 26, 2009)

KSpector said:


> One more question....I put the Sempron 140 into a Gigabyte GIGABYTE|GA-MA785GM-US2H motherboard.  Works great (I have not tried to unlock yet) but when I use the DVD optical drive, sometimes it causes the computer to reboot.
> 
> One thought is that my power supply (320 watts) is too small.  Any thoughts?
> 
> And if I do unlock the other core, will that draw even more power and get me in trouble if the PS is not large enough????



Have you tried just unpluging the Rom drive and running some OCCT Linpack on the system?  Also what brand of PSU are you using?  If the PSU is the problem and you unlock additional cores then the CPU will pull additional wattage.

With the Gigabyte boards make sure you have atleast the F4 bios if it's the 785, not sure on others.   You do set ACC to auto but on the 785 chipset boards there is an option for Hybrid ACC which I believe is available in alot of the new Gigabyte motherboards.  I built a Sempron 140 system with the GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H for my grandmother and tried to unlock the cores with the F2 bios.  I was successful until I pluged in a flash drive which would cause the system to lockup.  Tried the newest bios, F4, and everything works perfect.  I saw on quite a few forums that the F4 bios has fixed alot of unlocked core issues so that is why I recommend it.


----------



## KSpector (Sep 26, 2009)

*Unlocking*

The chipset in my board is:
North Bridge: AMD 785G 
South Bridge: AMD SB710 

Not sure of the brand of psu.  It came in this "generic" system someone built for me years ago.  Had a biostar MB with a AMD Duron (1.0GHz)...that is what I replaced with the Sempron 140 and the GA-MA785GM-US2H 

I will check on the bios on the Gigabyte

Thanks


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 26, 2009)

Make sure you are using a EPS"8-pin" 12v connection instead of the 4-pin 12v.  This board does not like a 4-pin and *WILL CAUSE STABILITY ISSUES*.


----------



## KSpector (Sep 26, 2009)

*Power Supply*

My PSU did not have an 8 pin connector.  I spoke with tech support at Gigabyte and he suggested an adapter and even gave me a link to one.  I bought one locally and seems to work.   Could this be causing some instability???

Thanks for all your help and advice.



http://www.google.com/products/cata...+converter&cid=2104744841207420326&sa=title#p


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 26, 2009)

This could possible be your issue.  I myself do not like to use "adapters".  My suggestion would be go to a local shop and buy a decent PSU(24pin atx + 8-pin EPS) from reputable manufacturer say Antec, Enermax, Corsair, PC Power and Cooling, OCZ, etc.


----------

